# Share portfolio for 2006 & 07



## jet-r (20 February 2006)

Hi guys, I am setting up a portfolio designed to suit the outlook of 06 & 07. Please share some ideas comments and suggestions. The setup is not designed to take too much of risk. Most of the large cap stocks would have decent dividend payout. Resource will be the biggest portion of the portfolio. Financial sectors are there to cushion the fluctuation of the market and collect some decent dividends along the way. Some of the stocks in the Health & drugs sector will be related to bird flu.

Here they are.

mid to large cap Resource  30%    (eg, AWE, HDR, OXR, BHP, RIO, GRD etc..)
Small cap Resource           10%    (eg, CUO, EXT, SBM etc.)
Financial                         25%     ( WBC, CBA, SUN, MBL, etc.)
Health & drugs                 15%     ( PTD, CSL, DVC, IVC)
Infra structure                 15%     (MAP, MIG, MCG, TCL)
Others                            5%      ( anything from ENG to SUP)

cheers


----------



## nizar (20 February 2006)

jet-r said:
			
		

> Hi guys, I am setting up a portfolio designed to suit the outlook of 06 & 07. Please share some ideas comments and suggestions. The setup is not designed to take too much of risk. Most of the large cap stocks would have decent dividend payout. Resource will be the biggest portion of the portfolio. Financial sectors are there to cushion the fluctuation of the market and collect some decent dividends along the way. Some of the stocks in the Health & drugs sector will be related to bird flu.
> 
> Here they are.
> 
> ...




you've mentioned some good stocks there...
my picks:
mid2large carp resource: BHP, WPL, OXR, AWE
small cap resource: AEX, SBM, EXT, OMC
financial: MBL, ANZ
health & drugs: CSL, HSP
infrastructure: MAP, MIG (havent look at this, but one of the main brokers in todays AFR said its undervalued), AGL (great value here, demerger will realise this)


----------



## bullmarket (21 February 2006)

Hi jet-r

Yes looks like a reasonably robust growth portfolio to me.

Obviously the percentage allocations to each sector and your stock selection will depend on your outlook for each sector, your objectives re the balance between growth and income and your risk tolerances.

I have a criteria to restrict my holdings to ASX200 (XJO) stocks (but that's just part of my risk management strategy) and atm I am fully invested in LPT's and infrastructure/energy trusts as income is my first priority now and growth comes second.

In case you were thinking of maybe including the LPT sector (mainly for its high yield) and some addional infrastructure stocks then some I could suggest might be worth considering are (not in any order of preference)

GPT, WDC, CNP, MPS, DRT, CPA, RAT, GSA, DUE, VIR, AGL, ALN

With the above I am assuming you don't have a restriction that stocks must be in the ASX200.

hope this helps.

bullmarket


----------

